# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Những nhà hàng nổi tiếng ở Campuchia - Nha hang o Campuchia

## Meoluoi9x

*Campuchia là một trong những nơi tuyệt vời nhất trên thế giới cho những ai có tình yêu dành cho ẩm thực Phương Đông ghé thăm. Với hàng trăm các nhà hàng san sát nhau xuất hiện ở khu mua sắm, chợ, khu vui chơi giải trí. Nói chung bạn không phải tốn nhiều công sức cho việc tìm nhà hàng ở Campuchia.*

*Phnôm Pênh

Khmer Borane Restaurant*


Địa chỉ: 389 Siscowath Quay Phnôm Pênh

Giá từ: 2 USD/món

Nhà hàng thiết theo phong cách truyền thống và bán các loại thức ăn ưa chuộng của người dân Campuchia. Thực đơn với hơn một trăm món du khách thoải mái lựa chọn được chế biến từ cá và các loại thịt rừng. Nhà hàng này nổi tiếng nhất Phnôm Pênh với các món côn trùng từ nướng, chiên, xào hay nấu canh đều rất thơm ngon và bổ dưỡng.

*Chi Cha Restaurant*

Địa chỉ: 27/110 Phnôm Pênh

Giá từ: 2 USD/món

Nổi tiếng với những món ăn nấu theo phong cách Ấn Độ, nhiều gia vị và đặc biệt rất cay. Du khách có thể thưởng thức các món cà ri truyền thống làm từ thịt rừng, gà, và đặc biệt có món cà ri cà cuống là món ăn khoái khẩu và cũng là lý do để trở lại của nhiều du khách quốc tế.

*Friends Restaurant*


Địa chỉ: 215/13 Phnôm Pênh

Giá từ: 4 USD/món

Một nhà hàng Tây chính hiệu nằm ngay trên đường phố Phnôm Pênh phục vụ các món thịt nướng, thịt xông khói và đầy đủ những món ăn đậm chất Tây khác như mì Ý, Beef Steak… đồ ăn cũ.

*Siem Reap*

Thành phố du lịch lớn nhất Campuchia này có số lượng những nhà hàng nhiều nhất Campuchia. Du khách có thể dễ dàng tìm cho mình một nhà hàng ưng ý.

*New Delhi Indian Restaurant*

Địa chỉ: House# 070 Mondol 1 Svaydangkum Communce, Siem Reap

Giá từ: 4 USD/món

Sạch sẽ nhất, ngon nhất, hài lòng nhất là những từ ngữ mà du khách dành tặng cho nhà hàng này. Với những món ăn mang hương vị Ấn Độ cung cách phục vụ, cách trang trí của cửa hàng cũng mang phong cách của những nhà hàng ở Ấn Độ. Chính vì vậy du khách có cảm tưởng như đang thưởng thức món ăn ở một trong những nhà hàng ở New Delhi vậy. Bên cạnh đó với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp và hiếu khách sẽ tạo cho quý khách những giây phút thư giãn và một tâm trạng thoải mái nhất khi thưởng thức món ăn.

*Khmer House Restaurant*


Địa chỉ: Between Old Market and Pud Street, Siem Reap

Giá từ: 3 USD/món

Đây là một trong những nhà hàng ưa thích nhất của khách du lịch mỗi khi có dịp tới Siem Reap, hàng trăm món ăn truyền thống của ẩm thực Campuchia tuy nhiên bạn cũng có thể yêu cầu đầu bếp nấu theo yêu cầu cũng như khẩu vị của bạn. Và một điều nữa thu hút du khách ngoài món ăn ngon ra đó là giá cả ở đây rẻ hơn nhiều so với những nhà hàng khác. Bạn sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn truyền thống của người Khmer trong một nhà hàng Khmer và những nhân viên Khmer phục vụ. Chắc chắn sẽ khó có một nơi nào đem lại cho bạn cảm giác như vậy.

*Bopha Angkor Restaurant and Terrace*

Địa chỉ: 0512, Street Acharsvar, Siem Reap

Giá từ: 4 USD/món

Nằm ngay vị trí trung tâm đường phố Siem Reap, ngồi trong nhà hàng bạn cũng có thể ngắm đường phố Siem Reap với đủ loại xe cộ, quần áo với đủ những sắc màu của những cô gái Campuchia. Đây là một trong những nhà hàng bán đồ ăn campuchia ngon nhất ở Siem Reap với những đầu bếp nổi tiếng và dày dặn kinh nghiệm đã chinh phục được rất nhiều du khách quốc tế.

*Battambang*

Battambang xinh đẹp, thanh bình đang thu hút nhiều khách du lịch quốc tế cho nên các nhà hàng, khách sạn ở đây cũng ngày càng xuất hiện nhiều với đủ loại phong cách khác nhau chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng du khách.

*Smokin’ Pot Restaurant*


Địa chỉ: Battambang City

Giá từ: 3 USD/món

Đây là một trong những nhà hàng nổi tiếng nhất của thành phố Battambang xinh đẹp. Được thiết kế theo phong cách truyền thống phục vụ các món Campuchia và Thái Lan cực kỳ thơm ngon với giá cả phải chăng. Bạn sẽ cảm thấy ấm cúng và thoải mái khi tới nơi đây. Mở cửa từ 10h - 23h mỗi ngày.

*La Villa Restaurant*

Địa chỉ: Battambang City

Giá từ: 2 USD/món

Nằm ngay trong khu trung tâm thành phố Battambang bạn chỉ cần hỏi bất cứ ai gặp trên đường người ta cũng sẽ chỉ tận tình cho bạn đến với nhà hàng xinh đẹp La Villa. Với phong cách phục vụ ân cần, chu đáo cộng với những món ngon truyền thống cực ngon sẽ làm hài lòng du khách. Nhà hàng mở cửa từ 10h - 22h30 mỗi ngày.

*White Rose Restaurant*

Địa chỉ: St 2, City Centre, Battambang

Giá từ: 3 USD/món

Nhà hàng được thiết kế theo một phong cách hiện đại nhưng cũng mang dáng dấp rất “Campuchia”. Thực đơn phong phú có cả món ăn Tây và các món ăn truyền thống phong phú đa dạng và chất lượng thì tất cả đều rất tuyệt vời. Sẽ là một sự trải nghiệm mới đối với kiến thức ẩm thực của bạn. Nhà hàng mở cửa từ 10h - 24h mỗi ngày.

*Sihanouk Ville*

Thành phố biển với hàng trăm nhà hàng, quán ăn ngon nổi tiếng bậc nhất Campuchia. Bạn chắc chắn sẽ thích những món hải sản tươi ngon nơi đây.

*Angelo’s Restaurant*


Địa chỉ: 23 Tola Street, Sihanoukville

Giá từ: 3 USD

Với phông màu xanh và trắng nhà hàng Angelo’s tạo cho thực khách cảm giác sạch sẽ, trong lành và rất tươi mát. Nổi tiếng bậc nhất Sihanouk Ville với các món BBQ được chế biến theo kiểu truyền thống ngon tuyệt đã thu hút được rất nhiều du khách quốc tế. Công với đội ngũ nhân viên nhanh nhẹn nhiệt tình, chắc chắn du khách sẽ có được những bữa tiệc tuyệt vời nhất. Mở cửa từ sáng cho đến tối khuya và phục vụ thực khách mỗi ngày trong tuần.

*Cinderella Coffe Café*

Địa chỉ: Between Tola and Ochheuteal Street, Sihanoukville

Giá từ: 3 USD

Được thiết kế với không gian thoáng đãng và hướng đến thiên nhiên là một trong những nơi nghỉ ngơi và thư giãn tốt nhất cho khách du lịch sau chuyến thăm quan mệt mỏi. Nhà hàng phục vụ cà phê và các loại nước uống khác mang hương vị rất đặc biệt. Bên cạnh đó cũng có các món ăn điểm tâm hoặc các món ăn nhẹ như hủ tiếu và các loại bánh truyền thống của người Campuchia. Mở cửa từ 6h - 23h mỗi ngày.

*The Mexican: Restaurant Reviews*

Địa chỉ: Nr Gorden Lion Roundabout Reef Resort, Sihanoukville

Giá từ: 3 USD

Thưởng thức những món ăn Mexico do chính tay những đầu bếp Campuchia chắc chắn sẽ tạo cho du khách những cảm giác đặc biệt khó quên. Nhà hàng được thiết kế rất nhỏ nhắn nhưng phong cảnh và trang trí thì rất tuyệt vời. Nhiều du khách đến đây không đơn giản chỉ để ăn mà còn để chụp hình và thư giãn. Đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, thân thiện đã tạo được nhiều cảm tình với du khách quốc tế gần xa. Chính vì vậy đây là một trong những nhà hàng mà khách du lịch thường lui tới nhiều nhất. Mở cửa từ 10h - 23h mỗi ngày

Sưu tầm từ Internet

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm*Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Campuchia - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 149 USD/Khách - Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Campuchia - Tp.Ho Chi Minh (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 149 USD/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Campuchia* - *tour du lich Campuchia*

*Cùng khám phá du lịch Campuchia - du lich Campuchia*

----------


## Dailybia

Đúng thứ mình cần. Mai là mình đi campuchia rồi!

----------


## hcpro

Nhìn mà đã thấy hấp dẫn, khi nào có dk nhất định phải đi mới đc  :Smile:

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn sang lịch sự và trọng quá.

----------


## thientai206

chẹp chẹp. nhà hàng này chia thành nhiều khu, mỗi khu phục vụ nhưng món khác nhau, chẹp, hoành tráng.

----------


## missan

Nhìn nhà hàng vừa đẹp, không gian thoáng mát và sang trọng quá.

----------

